# IIS 5.0 Laufzeitfehler



## KleinesLicht (22. Januar 2004)

Hi Leutz 

Ich bitte um eure hilfe ich hab zuhause einen Win 2000 Server stehen und da ist standartmäsig IIS 5.0 drauf.
Auf die ISSAdmin-weboberfläche kann ich zugreifen ich kann mit dem programm auch die Website´s anhalten und Starten aber ich kann keine neue Web Site oder eine FTP Site erstellen, auch die eigenschaften oder Haupteigenschafent laufen nicht.
Bei der erstellung einer euen Webseite kommt der Fehler 

Laufzeitfehler in Microsoft VBScript- Fehler '800a000d' 

Typen unverträglich: 'cInt' 

/IISAdmin/iiwiznew.asp, line 88 


Was hat das zu bedeuten und viel wichtiger ist die Frage wie kann ich den Fehler beheben? 

Ps.: Ich hab schon IIS deinstaliert und neuinstaliert hilft nix.

Mfg.:
KleinesLicht


----------



## Lord-Lance (22. Januar 2004)

Ich würde eher sagen das der Fehler was mit deiner Seite die du anzeigen willst zu tun hat. Was ist das für ne seite? Weil cInt soviel ich weiss eine ASP funktion ist. Was passiert wenn du einge ganz normale HTML Seite verwendest?


----------



## KleinesLicht (22. Januar 2004)

Das teil will nicht sobald ich auf default.html gehe steigt der automatisch auf iis.asp um und ein iis.html gibt es nicht. Leider


----------

